# RIP Vice (Panda Shepherd)



## Zeusthegsd143

This boy was so beautiful.. He was a friends Panda Shepherd. He passed away due to bloat. He is extremely missed. If anyone wants to see more pictures of Vice.. Their IG is @jo3lie..


----------



## Zeusthegsd143

Beautiful Vice ?


----------



## Lobo dog

Oh wow he was gorgeous! I normally dislike the look of panda shepherds but his markings were beautiful. So heartbreaking that they lost this handsome, happy, healthy boy  how old was he?


----------



## Zeusthegsd143

Lobo dog said:


> Oh wow he was gorgeous! I normally dislike the look of panda shepherds but his markings were beautiful. So heartbreaking that they lost this handsome, happy, healthy boy  how old was he?


I think a year? He was still very young. I would normally prefer the regular colors. But Vice had the perfect panda markings. He was so beautiful. Made me sad to see them announce from one day to the next he was gone.


----------



## Chip18

So sorry! I pretty much live in constant fear of bloat! Rocky like to gobble down dinner and then drink a ton of water!!

Don't know if it would be a problem but I don't like it! 

Beautiful dog , I have never seen one in real life. it's to bad he's gone .


----------



## Loneforce

RIP Vice


----------



## Debanneball

Sorry for your friend's loss. He was an amazing looking dog.


----------



## Jax08

Very sad. He was gorgeous


----------



## Zeusthegsd143

It's very sad that he passed so early. I am terrified of bloat. I am always on guard when it comes to it.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Oh no....

Looks like a well taken care of and well loved dog for sure. A beauty. That's the thing with bloat, even with the best care and precautions it can still take a dog's life suddenly.


----------



## Findlay

I've never seen a Panda Shepherd. What a Gorgeous dog!! 
I'm sorry for your friend and everyone who loved Vice.


----------



## Ruger Monster

I was never really a fan of Panda Shepherd markings, but his are absolutely gorgeous!!! So sorry to hear of your friend's loss - RIP Vice.

I fear and worry about bloat a lot already :/


----------



## HappyFurKid

The loss of any pet is heart-breaking, but especially so when it's the sudden death of a healthy pet. Such a beautiful dog! So sorry for their loss. :rip:


----------

